
Show HN: 2D Portals - zakn
https://blog.applepinegames.com/2d-portals-e293dc41a61e
======
jastr
This is a great write up!

~~~
brudgers
I agree. Yet, the spirit of "Show HN" is for items that other people can try
out or play with rather than prose such as blog posts.

